#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  A possibility for drought mitigation in wetlands in environmental engineering  PDF DOWNLOAD

## akansha gupta

In the last two centuries most of the fens were drained for agricultural  land use. However, because of the low precipitation, the drainage  systems were completed with a number of weirs as a prerequisite for  intensive agricultural production in the 1970s and 1980s. Therefore,  these regions have complex water resources management systems today,  which are often integrated in the water resources management system of  the whole river basin.The last decade, with dry summers and hot temperatures, shows that there  is an increasing risk of droughts in these wetlands. Climate models  forecast an additional threat, with increasing temperatures and  decreasing precipitation in the summer months for the next few decades  in north-east Germany. On the other hand, there are a lot of ways of  enabling these areas to be used once more with groundwater levels more  typical for wetlands.





  Similar Threads: ENVIRONMENTAL IMPACT ASSESSMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download Environmental Management Capacity Building (EMCB) Projects,Environmental-engineering- environmental legislation and laws in environmental engineering  PDF DOWNLOAD Drought risk management in the Mediterranean in environmental engineering CHALLENGES IN ENVIRONMENTAL MANAGEMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download

----------

